# Infra red shots



## petrochemist (Feb 26, 2015)

Prompted by the disappearance of the IR forum I was on, & a replacement forming, I've been going through some of my IR shots.
Here are a few that hopefully are up to sharing:



Sleepy Norfolk Village by Analyst 1, on Flickr




Orford View (IR) by Analyst 1, on Flickr




Fisheye IR by Analyst 1, on Flickr




Leaving the Grid (IR) by Analyst 1, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 2, 2015)

Hmm, you do know that this is the Film Photography forum section ... so typically we would ask what IR film you used.

The second image would look great with Kodak HIE.

What's the spectral sensitivity of your camera sensor ?


----------



## bribrius (Mar 2, 2015)

wow. i really like these. I gotta get me some of that. whatever you shot it with..


----------



## petrochemist (Mar 4, 2015)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, you do know that this is the Film Photography forum section ... so typically we would ask what IR film you used.
> 
> The second image would look great with Kodak HIE.
> 
> What's the spectral sensitivity of your camera sensor ?


 
Woops should have checked more carefully! 
The camera has a full spectrum conversion, but has very little UV response even without filters, and like all silicon based sensor can't see above 1150nm (where silicon becomes transparent to IR). All the above are through filters, I'd guess 680nm for the B&W and 650nm for the other 3.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 4, 2015)

bribrius said:


> wow. i really like these. I gotta get me some of that. whatever you shot it with..


Ive got some kodak hie [emoji3]


----------



## annamaria (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow really like these


----------

